# Sound Cards and Linux



## Cold Storm (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey guys. I'm new with the use of Linux but I have something to ask..

Is there anything that is needed, if the company only supplys windows base drivers, do I need if I have say a HT Omega Claro Halo card? 

Meaning: I'm wanting to use the ^ card in linux but don't know if it's going to work or not.


Note* I'll know in a bit on what version of Linux since I'm not sure.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Nov 16, 2011)

need linux version (kernal version if you have it) and sound card model/version.

alot of things work out of box with modern linux much like modern windows but wont have full functionality.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 16, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> need linux version (kernal version if you have it) and sound card model/version.
> 
> alot of things work out of box with modern linux much like modern windows but wont have full functionality.



Thanks for the help yogurt. I don't know my sound cards version, but it's a 


HT Omega Claro Halo XT... Which is really just a HT Omega Claro Halo card. Just that it has a extended board for the 7.1 sound rca jacks.


----------



## Drone (Nov 16, 2011)

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=898046

this is old but maybe this info can be useful

see the post 5 there

http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6760321&postcount=5

It works oob on SUSE. I don't know what got changed since then but maybe now it works normally.


You can just use *trial and error* method. Boot from any Linux live cd (it means you don't have to install it and it also won't screw your current OS and see will it work there).


----------



## Frick (Nov 16, 2011)

Drone said:


> You can just use *trial and error* method. Boot from any Linux live cd (it means you don't have to install it and it also won't screw your current OS and see will it work there).



It's what I would do. Then you know how much of an issue it really is.

Basic sound usually works good but if you want to play around with settings etc it gets hairier and that I don't know what to do.


----------



## audiophile90241 (Nov 16, 2011)

I actually had the same problem. I would consider myself a seasoned Linux user and I couldn't figure it out. I haven't tried any kernel >=3.1, so perhaps they fixed something that I missed in that timeframe?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 29, 2011)

I know Ubuntu 11.04 and 11.10 ran right out the box with no added drivers with my Sb audigy platinum.


----------



## slueth (Dec 4, 2011)

Ubuntu 11.10 worked right out the box for the halo claro for me.  So go ahead and do eet!  For some reason it sounds better in linux then in windows for me.. Must be the drivers or some setting.  More OMMPH!


----------

